# Start em young!



## Swede (Mar 23, 2013)

Very lucky to have another little guy that loves being on the snow. He can't stand not keeping up with his brother. Zeke turns 2 this week so went ahead and through together an edit of him. Definitely hard to get one this size to focus but he does make some turns on occasion and gets on and off the carpet on his own.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Swede said:


> Very lucky to have another little guy that loves being on the snow. He can't stand not keeping up with his brother. Zeke turns 2 this week so went ahead and through together an edit of him. Definitely hard to get one this size to focus but he does make some turns on occasion and gets on and off the carpet on his own.


Awesome! Took my 3 yo up last year and didn't get close to that level! Was only one day though.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Awesome!!! He's WAY better than my 4 year old. It's so much fun taking the little guys to the hill, I love it. Great job Swede getting your little guy out there. He's so little!!! Haha too cute. :grin:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Way, WAY cool! 

You need to throw up that clip next time we start getting those posts lamenting "The Decline & Death" of Snowboarding!!!! As long as we can keep getting little groms like yours stoked to be out on the hill? SB'ing aint never gonna die!! 

He certainly looks like a "natural born shredder!"


----------



## federationsport (Jan 17, 2016)

) It's so nice:snowboard4:


----------



## Swede (Mar 23, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Way, WAY cool!
> 
> You need to throw up that clip next time we start getting those posts lamenting "The Decline & Death" of Snowboarding!!!! As long as we can keep getting little groms like yours stoked to be out on the hill? SB'ing aint never gonna die!!
> 
> He certainly looks like a "natural born shredder!"


Well, I guess Zeke did his part to promote kids snowboarding. Crazy! This spanish page took the video off youtube and has almost 4M views. They kinda ignored the part in my youtube description about his age but I guess it worked for them. 

https://www.facebook.com/nevasport/videos/10154508966597589/?fref=nf


----------



## GaperGaper (Jan 27, 2016)

Yes! That is so Rad! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

hahaha. that was awesome. i couldn't stop laughing when you picked him up and skated to the lift. that was hilarious. i assume he's not even talking yet so how in the world did you teach him to ride?


----------



## Swede (Mar 23, 2013)

We worked on heals/toes on the skateboard in the living room to the point he understood what it meant. That's about the extent of it and sometimes he pays enough attention to try it when riding. Most of the time he's just looking off into la la land watching everyone else. Trying to keep up with his brother his how he ended up taking his foot out and doing the carpet on his own. He can undo the bindings himself and the next thing I know he's trying to skate around which surprised the crap out of me. I figure I had at least a couple years of pulling him around before he would do that.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

So Awesome

One of our local groms, started at 3, basically done it on passion and now at 17 has the world at his feet.

Snowboarder from Glacier to compete in world freestyle championship | Bellingham Herald


----------



## Swede (Mar 23, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> So Awesome
> 
> One of our local groms, started at 3, basically done it on passion and now at 17 has the world at his feet.
> 
> Snowboarder from Glacier to compete in world freestyle championship | Bellingham Herald


That's awesome! We are going to have to move if the boys ever get that heavy into.


----------



## Ten (Apr 17, 2011)

Very cool. Mine still has trouble standing up at that age :-D

Where do you get all the different kit for them at that age / size ?

ten


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Swede said:


> Very lucky to have another little guy that loves being on the snow.


Crazy. Your little guy rides better than probably more than 75% of the people on this forum, me included. He's got that nice balanced and neutral stance dialed in.


----------

